# Hey Kris Quick question



## GrantC77 (Jun 8, 2017)

Im new to the forum and from what ive read youre clearly the guru on here.  Just starting to get back into bow hunting a little more.  Im gonna take a chance and jump ship from rage to the ramcat.  Where do you reccomend cutting your arrows at Ive heard the ramcats need a little more room off the riser.  And im thinking about getting my bow paper tuned, do you do that?


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 11, 2017)

GrantC77 said:


> Im new to the forum and from what ive read youre clearly the guru on here.  Just starting to get back into bow hunting a little more.  Im gonna take a chance and jump ship from rage to the ramcat.  Where do you reccomend cutting your arrows at Ive heard the ramcats need a little more room off the riser.  And im thinking about getting my bow paper tuned, do you do that?



Kris has been out of town this week, he'll check on the thread pretty soon I'd imagine. When I shot ramcats, I cut the arrow shaft right to the front of the riser, just to make sure it didn't hit the shelf on the draw. They are a great head. Kris does paper tune as well, I do know that. Good luck this season.


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 12, 2017)

I definitely would recommend paper tuning your bow when shooting fixed blade heads.  You'll want to double check them even after paper tuning, but the Ramcats are great flying heads.  

I let my blades come past the shelf, but just barely.  I align them so they clear the shelf and the riser.  Nothing wrong with shooting a shaft longer than your riser.  I'd cut them 1/2" longer than the very front of the shelf.  That will insure they won't hit the bow, nor your hand.


----------

